# If you had the chance to change your type, what would it be?



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

So, if you had the chance to change your personality type?
What would you change it to?
Or would you prefer to remain the same? 
If you would change it, then tell why.


Edit : Mod please correct ahd to had in the title


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

ENFP or ENTP :blushed:


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

I think I'd be happy being any thinking type. I kind of hate being a feeler.


----------



## Lullaby (Jul 21, 2010)

OcarinaOfRhyme said:


> ENFP or ENTP :blushed:


Wanna switch places? :laughing:

INTJs got my vote. I wish I could be as cool and collected, though for now I'm content with quietly admiring you guys. 

On second thought, any kind of NT would be nice. Someone who wouldn't get called _irrational_ on a daily basis. But meh, being an ENFP has its benefits.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I wouldn't change.


----------



## Hammerhand (Jul 24, 2010)

I would (Unless i try to keep evolving as a Infp) wish to change to Entp. 

I wish i was more outgoing and sociable, that's just the way it is, and i love intuition way to much to let it go^^.

My values can get me into some really weird moods, it would be interesting to try logic for a change, and i don't want to lose my freedom, even i wish i was a bit more structured.


----------



## Roze (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm sticking with Infp -shot-

I'm too stubborn to change. I'll make do with what I have and expand on that.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

ISTP. I'd be more compelled to actually do stuff that would help me in the long run. Ti is killer too. I like using it, but it gets confusing under excessive use.


----------



## lylyness (Jul 31, 2010)

I picked ENTJ. I feel better about myself when I act like an ENTJ. And they get shit DONE.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

I like being an ISTP. Sure, others might consider me too withdrawn, or unemotional, unimaginative, dangerous, lazy, etc. etc. But, I have this lovely ability to not care and think I'm awesome anyway, so it works out.

I think the thing I like the best is that even the dullest moments can be an adventure.
I also enjoy not being burdened by anything, like feelings. (I kid. I have feelings. :wink: It's just rare that they weigh me down.)


----------



## nat2424 (May 3, 2009)

What no one wants to be an INFP?! :crying:

I definitely would want to stay the same type (INFP) though maybe a little more balanced could be nice.. slightly more confident, slightly less scatterbrained, slightly more rational, and slightly more organized. :laughing:


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

I love being NTP but I'd go extroverted. I really don't enjoy my social anxiety.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

MortimerVonKraus said:


> I love being NTP but I'd go extroverted. I really don't enjoy my social anxiety.


Introversion isn't social anxiety.


Anyway, I really like being Ne-dom. ENFP, perhaps...Either that, or another N-dom type such as INFJ or INTJ. I'd most likely just stay my own type, though 



> Edit : Mod please correct ahd to had in the title


You can go to advanced editing options and edit titles yourself. I'm not sure if you can still do it, but you certainly could have done it a bit after posting this thread :crazy:


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Lara Croft said:


> Introversion isn't social anxiety.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I really like being Ne-dom. ENFP, perhaps...Either that, or another N-dom type such as INFJ or INTJ. I'd most likely just stay my own type, though
> ...


Hence the word "MY" LOL.

MY introversion causes me great social anxiety and if I were an extrovert I wouldn't have it. 

In my case, it is the social anxiety itself that causes me to be an introvert and i don't enjoy it. If I were speaking on behalf of all introverts, I would have said so.

close. the. fuck. enough.

*breathes deeply*


----------



## TMcGraw (Sep 7, 2010)

ENTJ...too much money to be made


----------



## Ancalimon (Sep 17, 2010)

I's stay the same, I love being ENTP.
Also, feels good to see that the most wanted-to-be type is ENTP.


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

I wouldn't change types, only try to balance myself out better, while getting better at the things that come naturally (or I obsess about but suck at).


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

MortimerVonKraus said:


> In my case, it is the social anxiety itself that causes me to be an introvert and i don't enjoy it.


Actually, I think that even if you have social anxiety, you should be able to determine your correct type by studying cognitive functions.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Lullaby said:


> *Wanna switch places? :laughing:*
> 
> INTJs got my vote. I wish I could be as cool and collected, though for now I'm content with quietly admiring you guys.
> 
> On second thought, any kind of NT would be nice. Someone who wouldn't get called _irrational_ on a daily basis. But meh, being an ENFP has its benefits.


Yes, please...XD


----------



## sameer6 (Sep 15, 2010)

I wont change...


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

Even though ENFJ, INTP, & ISTP sound good, I like the flexibility of INFJ and I like being able to see what I am seeing as an INFJ. 

I would not change.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

I like my current one a lot, maybe I would even "upgrade" it a bit.
But if we're changing ... I would go for INTP or INTJ. Always when I watch some movie or show and I really admire a character and would like to be more like them, they always turn out to be INTx.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I wouldn't change. I love me! :3


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*ENTJ* or *ENTP*


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

No change, I like being an INTJ.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I voted ENTJ. I like being NT but I often wish I was more outgoing and productive out in the world. I'd like to actually get more things done rather than just thinking about it.


----------



## Shaku91 (Nov 5, 2010)

I think INTP is pretty cool, topped only by ENTP... I envy their ability of being able to actually communicate in a natural way with other human beings :laughing:


----------



## Entr0py (Oct 20, 2010)

Nobody picked INTP xD

I wouldn't change my personality for anything in this world...

But I can see why you guys don't want to be in our skin.


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

entj no question.


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

I voted for I would stay the same.
I'm pretty satisfied with myself.
But I don't think I would mind being any of the types.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, seeing as how one's type is essentially a utility function over the set of Jungian functions, the best choice, according to utilitarian decision theory, would be to pick a type that most closely resembles one's current type. With me being an INTP, the type closest to my preferences is, obviously, INTP.

However, if INTP wasn't a choice, the best type to choose would then be ENTP.

And, I've made this scale of type-preferences for the types I'd like to be:

INTP
ENTP
ISFJ
ESFJ
ISTP
ESTP
INFJ
ENFJ
ENFP
INFP
ISTJ
ESTJ
ENTJ
INTJ
ESFP
ISFP


----------



## Teigue (Jun 8, 2010)

I would like to stay the same, but If I had to change my type I would pick ENFP!


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

Psychosmurf said:


> Well, seeing as how one's type is essentially a utility function over the set of Jungian functions, the best choice, according to utilitarian decision theory, would be to pick a type that most closely resembles one's current type. With me being an INTP, the type closest to my preferences is, obviously, INTP.
> 
> However, if INTP wasn't a choice, the best type to choose would then be ENTP.
> 
> ...


Ha! That looks like fun so I am going to copy you. :tongue:

ENFJ for the utilitarian but can't pick what I am answer.

Scale of my type preferences:

INFJ
ENFJ
INTP
ENTJ
INTJ
ENFP
INFP
ESFP
ISTP
ESTP
ESTJ
ENTP
ISFP
ISFJ
ISTJ
ESFJ

Oh... but on second thought I think you did it systematically. I did it based on feelings.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll stick with my INTPness. INTJ's are cool, but I do not like the Ni-driven process. ENTP's are cool too, but I enjoy being withdrawn and independent of opinions. I also like ISTP's, but there isn't really a point in choosing them because I value my intuition highly. Additionally, the Famous INTP's roster is brilliantly stark.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

Unicorntopia said:


> Ha! That looks like fun so I am going to copy you. :tongue:
> 
> ENFJ for the utilitarian but can't pick what I am answer.
> 
> ...


Hahahahah! :crazy: I did do it systematically!


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

I wouldn't change! I like who I am. But, if I had to, I'd probably pick INFJ or ESTP.


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

I think ENTP would be cool, but 0 votes for ISFJ, i'm disappointed.


----------



## Azwan (Nov 2, 2010)

I'd stay ENTJ.

Seeing as many want to become ENTJ and I like our scary rep.


----------



## minkaybell (Aug 15, 2010)

ENTP because they can kick your ass with their logical powers and if that doesn't work, their smooth style of speaking


----------



## Rukav (Jan 9, 2011)

I simply love my type so there is no reason to change it except to be every type for a month to see the wold from a different view


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

ENTJ; being Ni-dominant holds me back too much.


----------



## Memphisto (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd have to spend at least a day or two in each personality types shoes to be able to answer this question.

So, since that won't happen, I'll just stay who I am. The only thing I want to change about myself is to be able to rely more on logic than feelings. But that's something I can achieve if I put my mind to it. I've started spending more time with logical people and they're already rubbing off on me a little bit. Thanks logical people.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

I would like to stay the same type.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

I am an INTJ who wishes to be more like an ISTJ.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Lullaby said:


> Wanna switch places?


Irony and juxtaposition, hooooo! (You have to imagine me saying that in a Sir Hammerlock voice.)



> INTJs got my vote. I wish I could be as _*"cool and collected,"*_though for now I'm content with quietly admiring you guys.












*(If you only knew our inner torment.)*



> any kind of NT would be nice. Someone who wouldn't get called _irrational_ on a daily basis. But meh, being an ENFP has its benefits.


This INTJ voted ENFP.
:kitteh:


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

I enjoy being an INTP, but to go about my daily life like an ENTJ would be kind of interesting.

I admire people who can stand shoulder to shoulder with the likes of Julius Caesar and Napoleon Bonaparte.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I voted for ESFP, but i would like to be an ENFP or ENFJ too!!!


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

DualGnosis said:


> I enjoy being an INTP, but to go about my daily life like an ENTJ


Another example of juxtaposition since INTPs have an introverted left brain (Ti, Si) and an extroverted right brain (Ne, Fe) while ENTJs have an extroverted left brain (Te, Se) and an introverted right brain (Ni, Fi). We INTJs have the same functions as ENTJs, but we do everything in the opposite order (right-left-right-left instead of left-right-left-right).


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

I’d stay where I am. I get along with myself just fine. I used to wonder about my behaviors and attitudes. After being professionally assessed as an ISTP, and the MBTI explained, things fell into place. I’m satisfied with who and what I am. I find myself very easy to please. Now that I think about it, l’m grateful to be me.

What if I was still me and born somebody else? Think of the conflict as we struggled to find out who we are, when we aren’t really who we are at all. If you were worn you, you are better off being you, than me being you or you being me.

Let’s quit while we are ahead, unless you’re not happy being you, and prefer to be someone else. But I’d rather not be involved as I’m content being me, at least for the moment.


----------



## musixxal (Nov 14, 2018)

gaize i have a sekrit



































































































i dunno my type.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

musixxal said:


> gaize i have a sekrit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're clearly a normal type, be careful of fighting type pokemon. Their attacks are super effective against you.


----------



## musixxal (Nov 14, 2018)

DualGnosis said:


> You're clearly a normal type, be careful of fighting type pokemon. Their attacks are super effective against you.


i am now enlightened.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

My ENTJ shadow is kinda cool. 

Wouldn't mind switching to that permanently. Then I might get some shit done.


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

Heck yeah ENTX's sexiest types!


----------



## greye (May 25, 2017)

*I'm not sure if I'd go back, although I answered that I would - I was a poster-child ENFJ growing up, before a few years-long depressive fugue. Now, I'm an ENFP.

What I miss most is my intuition. I lost that just instinctive, easy knowledge of what other people are thinking. I also really miss being able to finish things. But there are important reasons I wouldn't want to go back - some of my ENFJ traits predisposed me to becoming depressed and anxious, especially the need for harmony and the need to always be helpful. I'm more honest now, I'm not sure if I could go back to bending to suit other people.*


----------

